# P0599 code after changing coolant



## bufaloecav (Dec 21, 2019)

Santet said:


> Hello guys.
> my 2013 cruze is giving me the P0599 code.
> This came up after my wife took the car into an independent service station to have my coolant replaced.
> the attendant drained the coolant by removing the tube under the reservoir housing which i read is not the right way to do it but from the plug under the radiator.
> ...


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

Santet said:


> Hello guys.
> my 2013 cruze is giving me the P0599 code.
> This came up after my wife took the car into an independent service station to have my coolant replaced.
> the attendant drained the coolant by removing the tube under the reservoir housing which i read is not the right way to do it but from the plug under the radiator.
> ...


Engine mount has nothing to do with that code. That code is the heater sensor for the thermostat. But I'm guessing since the "mechanic"? Drained coolant from pressure tank you have a air pocket. I would take the car back to the shop. Demand the cooling system be flushed changed properly. Drained from the bottom of the radiator. Before you loose the engine in the car. If the code comes back after it is reset and the cooling system purged of air. Something else is going on. Did you just do the change for maintenance? Or was there some other reason?


----------

